# Ki Cho Hyung Question



## Young Warrior (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Ya'll,

I know that ur are gonna bash me for this but in Ki Cho Hyung the 6th form is it a double jump kick or just a jump kick for oneside before repeating it to the other side.???


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Young Warrior said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> 
> I know that ur are gonna bash me for this but in Ki Cho Hyung the 6th form is it a double jump kick or just a jump kick for oneside before repeating it to the other side.???


 

I only know of three Kee Cho Hyungs - Il Bo, Ee Bo and Sam Boo. In the book I have that's all as well. Does it have another name?


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 3, 2010)

Tez - I think he's kuksoolwon, different kichos than TSD


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 3, 2010)

The kicho hyung in KSW is NOT the taikyoku/kibon/kicho forms used in karate and TKD/TSD.  It's much more dynamic and soft.  

YW, it's literally been decades since I dabbled with Kuk Sool, but I don't remember Kicho being the 6th form.  It was the first one taught to white belts.  Looking for a rendition on Youtube reveals a performance pretty close to what I recall learning.  Is this familiar to you?

[yt]gsFRPIE7zJ8[/yt]


----------

